# Squat Contest! PL vs BB vs Strong Man vs Weight Lifter



## NbleSavage (Feb 2, 2014)

This was insane  Vote before you watch!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 2, 2014)

I voted strongman...


----------



## Seeker (Feb 2, 2014)

Weightlifter got my vote


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 2, 2014)

I cringed and voted the bodybuilder. The Tom Platz vs Dr squat comp. forced my hand. My heart is voting the weightlifter.


----------



## JOMO (Feb 2, 2014)

I voted weightlifter. I didn't think the powerlifter would have got that far. Must have been the vibram toe shoes.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 2, 2014)

I voted weightlifter.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 2, 2014)

That's an interesting video. Nice find. 

PLers tend to get stronger the further into their workout they get so that didn't surprise me. 


That dude had some nice quads.


----------



## amore169 (Feb 2, 2014)

I thought the skinny guy was going to take it.


----------



## JackC4 (Feb 2, 2014)

Dag I thought the body builder could put on a better show then that!!!!

Almost took his own head off.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 2, 2014)

JackC4 said:


> Dag I thought the body builder could put on a better show then that!!!!
> 
> Almost took his own head off.



When he bit it, I also thought "Well, here goes a career-ending neck injury..."


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 3, 2014)

I say we have one of these of our own. Make a vid and put it up. It will have to be after the meet for me though.


----------



## SAD (Feb 3, 2014)

True story, I picked the powerlifter because I really wanted him to win, but deep down I figured it would be the oly lifter.  Guess I couldn't have gone wrong.  To be honest though, the oly lifter just had no heart because his squats at the end looked the easiest by far.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 3, 2014)

SAD said:


> True story, I picked the powerlifter because I really wanted him to win, but deep down I figured it would be the oly lifter.  Guess I couldn't have gone wrong.  To be honest though, the oly lifter just had no heart because his squats at the end looked the easiest by far.



I don't think it was a fair contest they were not squatting the same weight with the weightlifter squatting the lightest weight.

Body weight my ass to determine squat weight, I know women that out squat most men.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 3, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> I don't think it was a fair contest they were not squatting the same weight with the weightlifter squatting the lightest weight.
> 
> Body weight my ass to determine squat weight, I know women that out squat most men.



SAD and I would both agree as this discussion had come up elsewhere before. The whole lifting your body weight for reps is always easier for the lighter individual.


----------



## SAD (Feb 3, 2014)

As macgyver would say (right after touting a certain lift at a certain weight, lol), strength is allometric, not linear.  Body weight stuff, even push-ups and pull-ups, never ever are fair to big guys.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 3, 2014)

Now THAT was cool


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice face plant by the body builder.  squat racks are for real men that squat - not fags that do bicep curls in them lol.   BTW awesome post savage.


----------

